# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية >  >  صحيفة المنبر عناوين وأخبار الخميس 2 نوفمبر

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ابرز عناوين الصحف المريخية الصادرة صباح اليوم الخميس 2 نوفمبر

صحيفة الصدى

السماني الصاوي ونصر الدين الشغيل ضمن المرشحين لجائزة افضل لاعب في القارة السمراء
مجلس المريخ يسند رئاسة لجنة التسجيلات الى ادم سوداكال ويجدد الثقة في مجلس الشورى

صحيفة الزعيم

هيمنة زرقاء على لجان الاتحاد
الهلالاب يسيطرون على المنظمة
مجلس المريخ يتفاجا ويطلب بتمثيل قوي للاحمر يوازي موقفه في الانتخابات
الزعيم يتحرك مبكرا في ملف التسجيلات ومادبو يتراس بعثة نيالا
عطا المنان يدخل خيارات رئاسة اتحاد الخرطوم
المريخ يطلب خدمات مدافع المنتخب الوطني

 صحيفة الزاوية

مجلس المريخ يصدر جملة قرارات وسودكال رئيسا للجنة التسجيلات
فنيو الكاف يرشحون الصاوي لجائزة الأفضل بأفريقيا
إتحاد شداد يعقد اجتماعه الأول..يكون اللجان ويدعو الجمعية العمومية

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شداد يعيد ابوالقاسم العوض لرئاسة اتحاد عطبرة ويترأس لجنة المنتخبات الوطنية 

1الى 31 ديسمبر موعدا للتسجيلات الرئيسية لجميع اتحادات السودان

 عقد الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم اول اجتماع له اليوم الاربعاء وكاد خلاله  الاعتراف بشرعية انتخاب رئيس اتحاد كرة القدم المحلي بعطبرة أبو القاسم  العوض. بعكس ما جاء به اتحاد معتصم جعفر المنتهية امده و أعلن المجلس  الجديد عقد جمعية عمومية طارئة بعد 10 أيام لانتخاب اللجان العدلية، كما  كون المجلس عدة لجان مساعدة، في وقت أسند مهمة الإشراف العام للمنتخب  لرئيسه كمال شداد. واجتمع مجلس إدارة اتحاد الكرة السوداني الجديد بمقر  الاتحاد بالخرطوم 2، وذلك بعد انتخابه قبل 3 أيام، وقد ترأس الاجتماع كمال  شداد بحضور بنسبة 100% للضباط الخمسة وكل أعضاء مجلس الإدارة الـ17. وقال  مجلس الاتحاد السوداني في حيثيات إبطال قرار رئيسه الاتحاد السابق الدكتور  معتصم جعفر، إنه نظر في تقريري مراقبي انتخابات الاتحاد المحلي لكرة القدم  بعطبرة إلى جانب قرار إلغاء إنتخابات على مقعد الرئيس، ووجد بأن قرار معتصم  منعدم لأنه لم يصدر من مجلس الإدارة. وأضاف: "هذا يأتي إلى جانب عدم  اختصاص الاتحاد السوداني في التدخل بتلك الانتخابات وذلك حسب نص المادة 28  من النظام الأساسي الجديد للاتحاد السوداني "باللغة العربية" والتي تقابلها  المادة 29 من ذات النظام "باللغة الإنجليزية" التي تنص على أن اتحاد الكرة  السوداني غير مختص بالإشراف على إنتخابات أعضائه. وأوضح مجلس إدارة اتحاد  الكرة السوداني الجديد أن جدول إجراءات الجمعية العمومية لاتحاد عطبرة قد  أعلن قبل فترة ومنذ ذلك الوقت لم يقرر اتحاد الكرة في عدم شرعية تلك  الانتخابات. وأشار الاجتماع إلى تقرير مراقبي الانتخابات الذين أكدوا أن كل  الخطوات سليمة، إلى جانب أن النظام الأساسي لم يمنح الاتحاد حق الإشراف  والاختصاص أو التدخل، وبالتالي كان على الطاعن في الانتخابات أن يسلك الطرق  القانونية. وبناء على تلك الحيثيات قرر مجلس اتحاد الكرة السوداني الجديد  إبطال قرار الدكتور معتصم جعفر واعتباره كأن لم يكن، وأنه بذلك يعترف  بانتخاب أبو القاسم عوض رئيسا لاتحاد الكرة في عطبرة وقرر اتحاد الكرة  السوداني الجديد عقد جمعية عمومية طارئة يوم 11 نوفمبر وذلك لانتخاب اللجان  العدلية والتي تتكون من لجنتي الانضباط والاستئنافات. كما تم تعيين العديد  من اللجان المساعدة الجديدة وفقا للنظام الأساسي الجديدة ومن بينها اللجنة  المنظمة والتي تضم رئيس اللجنة الفاتح بانيه و9 أعضاء. لكن أهم لجنة كونها  المجلس هي تلك التي كلفها بمهمة التسليم والاستلام مع الاتحاد السابق،  وأسند رئاستها للواء شرطة الدكتور حقوقي عامر عبد الرحمن نائب الرئيس  وعضوية كل من نائب الرئيس للشئون المالية المهندس نصر الدين حميدتي ونائب  رئيس للشئون القانونية محمد جلال والأمين العام للاتحاد حسن أبو جبل، وسوف  تقوم اللجنة بعملية الجرد للأصول الثابتة والمتحركة. أما لجنة المنتخبات  الوطنية التي ضمت الدكتور شداد مشرفا فاستمرت بنفس تكوينها قبل الانتخابات  برئاسة الدكتور حسن عبد الله برقو عضو المجلس الجديد.وألغى الاتحاد فترة  التعاقدات الشتوية، وحدد لها تاريخ 1-31 ديسمبر/كانون الأول المقبل، وكون  لها لجنة برئاسة رئيس لجنة أوضاع اللاعبين وشئون الأعضاء الدكتور أمين  الجابري. بينما وقع الاختيار لرئاسة لجنة الحكام إلى عضو المجلس خير السيد  عبد القادر والحكم الدولي السابق عامر عثمان نائبا.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مخرجات اول إجتماع لمجلس اتحاد الكرة الجديد برئاسة شداد ..

تكوين اللجان ودعوة الجمعية العمومية لإجتماع طارئ
عقد مجلس إدارة الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم إجتماعه الدوري الأول برئاسة الدكتور كمال حامد شداد رئيس مجلس الإدارة وبحضور جميع الأعضاء بالمقر الرئيس للإتحاد بالخرطوم (ظ¢) وبعد مداولات مطولة ونقاش مستفيض أصدر المجلس القرارات التالية :

اولا : بعد التعارف بين الأعضاء الذين سبق لهم العمل مع بعض تم مناقشة الأجندة والإتفاق علي ضوابط اعمال مجلس الإدارة المتعلقة بتنظيم الأعمال وان يكون المجلس في حالة تواصل دائم فيما يتعلق بكل الإجراءات التنفيذية لتسيير العمل من اعضاء المجلس المتواجدين بالخرطوم بالتنسيق مع الرئيس ونوابه والأمين العام.

ثانيا : تم تحديد قفل الموسم الرياضي يوم الثلاثبن من نوفمبر 2017م الجاري ويجب التقيد بهذا التاريخ من قبل الإتحادات المحلية.

ثالثا تحدد لفترة التسجيلات الرئيسية من الأول من ديسمبر 2017م وحتي الحادي والثلاثين منه علي ان تشمل هذه الفترة إعداد المنتخب المشارك في بطولة الامم الإفريقية للاعبين المحليين الشان 2018م بالمغرب علي ان تشمل هذه الفترة راحة للاعبين.

رابعا : تم تشكيل اللجنة المنظمة وفقا للنظام الأساسي برئاسة نائب الرئيس رئيس اللجنة المنظمة لمسابقات الإتحاد المهندس الفاتح احمد باني ويكون نائبا لرئيس اللجنة المحامي رمزي يحي وتضم في عضويتها مدثر مهدي سبيل وحسين محمد حسن أبو زبد ومامون بشارة ناصر وعوض القوصي وعبد القادر العوض والأمين ابو مرين وفتحي إبراهيم عيسي ودكتور سامي فتح الرحمن وسكرتير الإتحاد المحلي لكرة القدم الخرطوم.

خامسا : إستمع المجلس لتقرير تفصيلي من الرئيس السابق للجنة العليا للمنتخبات الوطنية الدكتور حسن برقو وتم الإتفاق أن يتولي رئيس الإتحاد الدكتور كمال شداد الإشراف العام علي لجنة المنتخبات الوطنية وتسند رئاسة اللجنة للدكتور حسن محمد عبد الله برقو ويتم التشاور بين المشرف العام ونوابه ورئيس اللجنة لإختيار نائب رئيس اللجنة من بين اعضاء مجلس الإدارة وعضوية إسماعيل رحمة وفيصل يوسف وعبد العزيز نصر الدين وصديق علي صالح والسر بخيت.

سادسا : تم تكوين لجنة التسجيلات للفترة الرئيسية برئاسة نائب الرئيس رئيس لجنة اوضاع اللاعبين الدكتور امين عثمان الجابري ونائب الرئيس رئيس اللجنة المالية والتسويق والتلفزة المهندس نصر الدين احمد حميدتي نائبا لرئيس اللجنة وعضوية الأستاذ علي الأمين ومولانا عبد العزيز شروني والأمين العام علي أن يتم إختيار الموظفين المعنيين بواسطته.

سابعا : تم تكوين لجنة الحكام برئاسة عضو المجلس خير السيد عبد القادر وينوب عنه عضو المجلس بدر الدين المبارك والكابتن عامر عثمان نائبا لرئيس اللجنة وتكليف أعضاء اللجنة الحالية بالإستمرار في عملهم لحين نهاية الموسم.

ثامنا : تطرق الإجتماع للجان العدلية وقرر المجلس دعوة الجمعية العمومية لإجتماع غير عادي يوم الحادي عشر من نوفمبر الجاري لإنتخاب (الأجهزة العدلية) لجان الإنضابط والإستئنافات و الأخلاقيات.

تاسعا : قرر المجلس تكليف نائب الرئيس رئيس اللجنة المالية والتسويق والتلفزة المهندس نصر الدين حميدتي ونائب الرئيس رئيس اللجنة القانونية وشئون الأعضاء البروف محمد جلال بتولي ملف التلفزة مع التقيد بالعقود الموقعة وتسهيل مهمة القنوات الراغبة في البث حسب ما هو منصوص عليه في عقد البث التلفزيوني.

عاشرا : كون المجلس لجنة للقيام بإجراءات التسليم والتسلم وجرد الاصول الثابتة والمتحركة من النائب الاول لرئيس الإتحاد اللواء شرطة حقوقي دكتور عامر عبد الرحمن رئيسا وعضوية نصر الدين حميدتي والبروف محمد جلال والدكتور حسن ابو جبل وتكليفهم بكافة المسائل الإجرائية المتعلقة بالتسليم والتسلم والجرد.

حادي عشر : طلب المجلس من نائب الرئيس رئيس اللجنة المالية والإستثمار والتلفزة تقديم تقرير دوري مالي بالإيرادات والمصروفات وتقديم نظام مالي حسابي جديد وحديث. 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الاتحاد السوداني الجديد يبطل قرارا لمعتصم جعفر

أبطل مجلس اتحاد كرة القدم السوداني الجديد قرارًا لرئيس الاتحاد السابق  الدكتور معتصم جعفر فيما يتعلق بعدم اعترافه بشرعية انتخاب رئيس اتحاد كرة  القدم المحلي بعطبرة أبو القاسم العوض.
جاء ذلك في وقت أعلن المجلس الجديد عقد جمعية عمومية طارئة بعد 10 أيام  لانتخاب اللجان العدلية، كما كون المجلس عدة لجان مساعدة، في وقت أسند مهمة  الإشراف العام للمنتخب لرئيسه كمال شداد.
واجتمع مجلس إدارة اتحاد الكرة السوداني الجديد بمقر الاتحاد بالخرطوم 2،  وذلك بعد انتخابه قبل 3 أيام، وقد ترأس الاجتماع كمال شداد بحضور بنسبة  100% للضباط الخمسة وكل أعضاء مجلس الإدارة الـ17.
وقال مجلس الاتحاد السوداني في حيثيات إبطال قرار رئيسه الاتحاد السابق  الدكتور معتصم جعفر، إنه نظر في تقريري مراقبي انتخابات الاتحاد المحلي  لكرة القدم بعطبرة إلى جانب قرار إلغاء إنتخابات على مقعد الرئيس، ووجد بأن  قرار معتصم منعدم لأنه لم يصدر من مجلس الإدارة.
وأضاف: “هذا يأتي إلى جانب عدم اختصاص الاتحاد السوداني في التدخل بتلك  الانتخابات وذلك حسب نص المادة 28 من النظام الأساسي الجديد للاتحاد  السوداني “باللغة العربية” والتي تقابلها المادة 29 من ذات النظام “باللغة  الإنجليزية” التي تنص على أن اتحاد الكرة السوداني غير مختص بالإشراف على  إنتخابات أعضائه.
وأوضح مجلس إدارة اتحاد الكرة السوداني الجديد أن جدول إجراءات الجمعية  العمومية لاتحاد عطبرة قد أعلن قبل فترة ومنذ ذلك الوقت لم يقرر اتحاد  الكرة في عدم شرعية تلك الانتخابات.
وأشار الاجتماع إلى تقرير مراقبي الانتخابات الذين أكدوا أن كل الخطوات  سليمة، إلى جانب أن النظام الأساسي لم يمنح الاتحاد حق الإشراف والاختصاص  أو التدخل، وبالتالي كان على الطاعن في الانتخابات أن يسلك الطرق  القانونية.
وبناء على تلك الحيثيات قرر مجلس اتحاد الكرة السوداني الجديد إبطال قرار  الدكتور معتصم جعفر واعتباره كأن لم يكن، وأنه بذلك يعترف بانتخاب أبو  القاسم عوض رئيسا لاتحاد الكرة في عطبرة

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يستأنف تحضيراته اليوم استعداداً لقطبي نيالا

يستأنف المريخ تحضيراته اليوم الخميس ويتدرب بملعبه بام درمان استعداداً  لمباراتيه المهمتين أمام حي الوادي ومريخ نيالا في الجولتين 30 و32 لمسابقة  الدوري الممتاز واللتين سيدخلهما الفريق بجدية من أجل الفوز والمحافظة على  صدارته للنسخة الحالية من المسابقة، وسيخوض الفريق تجربة ودية مع أحد فرق  العاصمة غداً الجمعة فيما ستغادر البعثة الحمراء إلى نيالا يوم الأحد  المقبل لمواجهة حي الوادي يوم الاثنين فيما سينخرط الفريق في معسكره بنيالا  حتى موعد مباراة مريخ نيالا في العاشر من الشهر الجاري.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يضع الهلال تحت الضغط مجددا

تحمل لاعبو المريخ ومدربهم ضغوطا كبيرا واجتاز الفريق العقبات الصعبة التي  واجهته بجلد كبير وصبر، ولم يتخوفوا من ارتفاع فارق النقاط مع الأزرق إلى  ست أو سبع نقاط حال تعثروا في أي من مبارياتهم الماضية بعد أن أدي الفريق  كل مبارياته الأخيرة قبل أن يؤدي الهلال مبارياته، وحقق المريخ الفوز في 4  مباريات متتالية اثنتان منها في مدينتي كادوقلي والأبيض أمام منافسين شرسين  للغاية، ليبقى فارق النقاط مع الهلال أربع قبل أن يتعرض الأزرق للتعثر في  مدينة عطبرة لتتزايد الضغوط على لاعبي الهلال ويتعرضوا للتعادل أمام الأهلي  الخرطومي أمس الأول وتتساوي كفتا الفريقين في النقاط وسيكون أي فوز يحققه  المريخ بمثابة ضغط إضافي على لاعبي الهلال، ويؤدي المريخ مبارياته قبل  غريمه، وحال تعثر الأزرق في مباراة واحدة فذلك يعني أن الفريق سيكون في  موقف صعب ومعقد سيما وإن عاد المريخ بنقاط مباراتيه في نيالا أمام حي  الوادي والمريخ تواليا.
ولا يخشى أنصار الأحمر أن يدخل فريقهم مباراة الجولة الأخيرة أمام الهلال  بفرصة وحيدة بينما يبدو خوف الأهلة كبيرا من الدخول في مباراة حاسمة في  الديربي المنتظر في الجولة الأخيرة من المسابقة وعرفت مباريات القمة في  السنوات الأخيرة نتيجتين فقط فوز المريخ أو التعادل، فيما سيكون وضع الهلال  صعبا للغاية حال تعثر قبل الديربي لكونه سيسلم القمة للمريخ ليدخل بفرصتين  لترتفع حظوظه في الظفر باللقب بدرجة كبيرة إذ أن التعادل مثل أسوأ نتيجة  خرج بها المريخ في مباريات الديربي أمام الهلال، ومن 4 مباريات حقق المريخ  الفوز في مباراتين وانتهت مثلهما بالتعادل، ويعاني لاعبو الهلال من ضغوط  جماهيرية وإعلامية كبيرة فيما يؤدي المريخ ىمبارياته بأريحية تامة قياسا  بالثقة المتبادلة بين الجماهير ونجوم الفريق بعد التألق اللافت لكل  اللاعبين مؤخرا.
لاعبو الهلال سيكونون تحت ضغط كبير في مقبل المباريات وحال تعثروا فإنهم  سيمنحون المريخ دوافع كبيرة لحسم اللقب، حتى وإن كان عبر مباراة الجولة  الأخيرة، ومنح تعثر الهلال في مباراتين أمام الأمل والأهلي الخرطومي أمس  الأول فرصة نموذجية أمام المريخ للظفر باللقب عبر الفوز في جميع مبارياته  المتبقية دون أن ينتظر هدايا من المنافسين، وهو ما لم يكن ممكنا قبل  مباراتي الفهود والفرسان، وسيكون الأحمر على موعد مع التتويج حال حقق الفوز  في مبارياتيه أمام حي الوادي في الخامس من الشهر والمريخ نيالا وسيعود  المريخ بعد ذلك لملعبه ليواجه الأمل ومن بعده الأهلي لن يرحل الأحمر بعيدا  عن ملعبه وسيواجه بقلعته الأهلي الخرطومي بالجمعة التي توافق الرابع  والعشرين من الشهر، ليختتم المريخ مبارياته بمواجهة غريمه الهلال الخميس  الموافق للثلاثين من نوفمبر على ملعب الهلال أو الخرطوم، وتبدو فرص أبناء  القلعة الحمراء وافرة للتتويج باللقب حال عاد بنقاط الغرب أمام حي الوادي  والمريخ نيالا، فيما ستكون مهمة الهلال صعبة للغاية لكونه سيواجه الأهلي  مدني احد الاندية التي تبحث عن طوق النجاة بجانب مواجهتين شرستين أمام  الخرطوم الوطني والهلال الأبيض وهما من أندية مقدمة الترتيب.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مخرجات اجتماع مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ 

اقام مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ اجتماعه الدوري مساء اليوم واستمر زهاء 4  ساعات، بحضور جميع اعضاءه وبرئاسة السيد رئيس النادي (بالانابة) الاستاذ  محمد جعفر قريش وجميع اعضاء مجلس الادارة عدا الاستاذ علي اسد.. الذي  يتواجد خارج البلاد.. 
وناقش المجلس عدد من الملفات المهمة وقضايا الساعة.. وخرج بالآتي: 
1- تجديد الثقة في مجلس الشورى المريخي لأدواره الملموسة والمتعاظمة في  خدمة الكيان. ومخاطبة السيد محمد إلياس محجوب، رئيس مجلس الشورى المريخي،  في وضع تصوره للمجلس وإضافة من يراه مناسباً له وذلك في اجتماع المجلس  القادم الثلاثاء المقبل. 
2- تسمية السيد طارق سيد المعتصم (الأمين العام للنادي) رئيساً لقطاع  المراحل السنية. وتسمية أحمد مختار رئيساً لقطاع العضوية والجماهير.. كما  تم ارجاء تسمية رئيس القطاع الثقافي والاجتماعي للاجتماع القادم للمجلس. 
3- تعيين الكابتن منتصر الزاكي (زيكو) مديراً تنفيذياً للنادي بدلاً عن حسن يوسف. 
4- تكوين وفد لتقديم التهنئة لمجموعة الاصلاح والنهضة الفائرة في انتخابات  الاتحاد السوداني العام لكرة القدم، والجلوس مع قادتها لبحث سبل التعاون  المشترك. 
5- يقدم المجلس التهنئة لفريقي كوبر والأهلي مروي لصعودهما الى الدوري  السوداني الممتاز.. كما قرّر المجلس تسجيل زيارة ميدانية للناديين من أجل  تقديم التهنئة. 
6- أكمل مجلس الادارة ترتيبات رحلة فريق الكرة الأول لمدينة نيالا، والتي  يؤدي فيها الفريق مباراتين أمام حي الوادي والمريخ نيالا.. لتغادر البعثة  على متن الخطوط الجوية السودانية (سودانير) برئاسة أمين المال الصادق جابر  مادبو في النصف الأول للرحلة ورئاسة طارق سيد المعتصم في الثاني لها.  ومرافقة أحمد محمد مختار، طارق أحمد المصطفى وعمر محمد عبد الله من اعضاء  مجلس الادارة. 
7- مخاطبة السيد وزير الشباب والرياضة لتكوين لجنة لمعالجة الديون. 
8- يستعجل مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ السيد مفوض هيئات الشباب والرياضة، حسم الطعون المقدمة في السيد رئيس النادي. 
9- تم تكوين لجنة التسجيلات برئاسة السيد رئيس النادي ادم عبد الله سوداكال.. ويرأسها فنياً الكابتن خالد أحمد المصطفى. 
10- تكليف الامين العام لمجلس ادارة النادي، طارق سيد المعتصم، برفع تقرير  شامل ومفصّل عن مجلس الشرف المريخي، لاجتماع المجلس القادم.. 
11- إطّلع المجلس على تقرير رحلة كادوقلي وامّن على كل ما اشتمل التقرير.. 
12- اقامة اجتماع المجلس القادم يوم الثلاثاء المقبل الموافق 7 نوفمبر 2017، بدار نادي المريخ بأمدرمان.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*السماني والشغيل ضمن افضل عشرين لاعبا في افريقيا 

اختار الاتحاد الافريقي كاف اللاعبين السماني الصاوي من المريخ والشغيل من  الهلال الابيض ضمن افضل عشرين لاعبا في افريقيا سيتم اختيار احدهم  الــــــــــــ(20) ليفوز بجائزة افضل لاعب في افريقيا 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 
			الشرطة تهزم الامل بهدفين لهدف في الممتاز 

عاد فريق الشرطة القضارف الى انتصاراته وكسب اليوم الامل 2-1 في المباراة  التي جمعتهما باستاد القضارف بعد مباراة مثيرة من الجانبين ضمن مباريات  الاسبوع 29 لبطولة الدوري الممتاز ليرتفع بنقاطه الى 42 نقطة وتجمد الامل  في 30 نقطة  		


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*هلال التبلدي يصل الخرطوم وينتظم بمعسكر مغلق و يتدرب بالخميس استعداد لمواجهة الهلال بالسبت 

وصلت نهار اليوم بعثة هلال التبلدي الي الخرطوم قادمة من كوستي عقب فراغها  من مباراتي المريخ والرابطة و البعثة بقيادة نائب رئيس النادي عمر عبد  السيد وحلت بمقر اقامتها بالخرطوم وسط ضوابط مشددة للمعسكر و منح الجهاز  الفني بقيه اليوم راحة فيما اخضع الذين خاضوا مباراة الرابطة لحمام ثلج  وجلسة مساج و حدد مساء الخميس ليؤدي الفريق تدريبه الرئيسي لمنازلة الهلال  في المباراة المؤجلة بين الفريقان من الجولة العشرين لمسابقة الممتاز  باستاد الهلال بامدرمان مساء السبت و سوف يؤدي الفريق تدريبه بملعب القادة  والاركان بامدرمان فيما يختتم الفربق تحصيراته بالجمعة 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أهلي مدني يواجه حي الوادي عصر اليوم بالجزيرة

يشهد ملعب مدني عصر اليوم المواجهة المهمة التي تجمع أهلي مدني بحي الوادي  نيالا ضمن الجولة 30 لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز، وتبدو المباراة مهمة للغاية  بالنسبة لأصحاب الأرض الذين يدخلون المباراة برصيد 21 نقطة في المركز  الأخير ويبدو الفريق في حاجة للنصر في مباراة اليوم أمام حي الوادي وفي  مبارياته المتبقية في المنافسة حتى يتفادى شبح الهبوط من المسابقة، أما  الطرف الثاني في المباراة فريق حي الوادي فله 39 نقطة ويطمح الفريق للعودة  لسكة الانتصارات من جديد في مباراة اليوم بعد أن تعرض للخسارة في الجولة  الماضية أمام مريخ الفاشر بهدفين نظيفين.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ديربي تكشف السبب موكورو قريباً من وداع المصري والعودة للسودان!!

تحصلت ديربي سبورت على معلومات دقيقة حول فتور العلاقة بين لاعب هلال  التبلدي السابق والمصري البورسعيدي الحالي العاجي الشيخ موكورو حيث علمت  ديربي بأن الأخير مستاء للغاية من إدارة النادي المصري بسبب عدم تسليمه  مستحقات عن الثلاثة أشهر الماضية لذلك توقف عن أداء التمارين مع الفريق  وحسب المعلومات التي تحصلت عليها ديربي ومن مصادر موثوقة أن موكورو بات  يفكر جادا في فسخ تعاقده مع النادي البورسعيدى بالتراضي وأفادت تلك المصادر  أن الوجهة القادمة للعاجي هي العودة للدوري السوداني حيث ترغب أربعة أندية  في التعاقد معه على رأسها الهلال والمريخ وأهلي شندي ويتوقع أن يشتد  الصراع على الفوز بخدمات موكورو في فترة التسجيلات المقبلة خاصة وأن تجربة  اللاعب شهدت نجاحاً منقطع النظير مع هلال التبلدي الجدير بالذكر ان النادي  المصري يمر بأزمة مالية طاحنة جعلته يتأخر في صرف مرتبات اللاعبين وان  موكورو لم يكن الوحيد الذي توقف عن ممارسة نشاطه معه بل هناك اللاعب  البوركيني أريستيد بانسي الذي هرب من مصر بسبب المتأخرات .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 
			مولانا جمال يطعن ضد قرار الاتحاد العام الى اعلى الجهات 

كشفت متابعات كفرووتر الدقيقة ان مولانا جمال حسن سعيد في طريقه الى تصعيد  قضيته ضد الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم الذي ابطل قرار اعادة انتخابات  الرئاسة لاتحاد عطبرة بعد ان اعتمد فوز ابوالقاسم العوض الى اعلى الجهات  وتفيد متابعات الصحيفة ان مولانا شرع رسميا في تصعيد شكواه لابطال رئاسة  العوض للاتحاد المحلي بعطبرة   		


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ كوستي والاسود يتعادلان سلبيا

كفرووتر / الخرطوم /
ضمن مباريات الاسبوع ال29 للممتاز تعادل هلال الجبال والمريخ كوستي بدون اهداف في المباراة التي جمعتهما باستاد كوستي ليرتفع المريخ بنقاطه الى 26 نقطة والهلال الى 45 نقطة

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الشرطة تهزم الامل بهدفين لهدف في الممتاز

كفرووتر / الخرطوم /
عاد فريق الشرطة القضارف الى انتصاراته وكسب امس الامل 2-1 في المباراة التي جمعتهما باستاد القضارف بعد مباراة مثيرة من الجانبين ضمن مباريات الاسبوع 29 لبطولة الدوري الممتاز ليرتفع بنقاطه الى 42 نقطة وتجمد الامل في 30 نقطة

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رئيس قطاع البنى التحتية يوضّح أسباب منع (بائعات الشاي) مزاولة عملهن عقب اذان المغرب
شمس الدين: رصدنا ظواهر سالبة.. وحادثة اعتداء خلف القرار
#المريخ #منشآت_المريخ 
ردود فعل عديدة، متباينة ومتفاوتة، تلت قرار ادارة نادي المريخ منع (بائعات  الشاي) التواجد حول الاستاد عقب اذان المغرب.. وبالتوجه للسيد مسئول قطاع  البنى التحتية بمجلس ادارة نادي المريخ.. استخلص المكتب الاعلامي الأسباب  خلف القرار.. 
وسرد الأستاذ شمس الدين الطيب، رئيس قطاع البنى التحتية ومنشأت المريخ،  الأحداث التي بسببها جاءت قراراته باعتبار كونه المسئول الأول عن استاد  المريخ.. 
وقال شمس الدين الطيب: قبل ايام قليلة، تم ابلاغي بوقوع حادثة شروع في  القتل باعتداء من سائق (ركشة) حاول طعن احد الأشخاص الجالسين مع سيدة تبيع  الشاي لكن تدخّل الشباب وبعض المارة والمتواجدين في المكان حال دون ذلك  وهاجموه ما دعاه للهرب. 
وواصل شمس الدين الطيب الحديث: بعد التوجّه لمكان الحادثة للوقوف ميدانياً  وتقصي الحقائق إضررت للحديث مع السيدات اللائي يكسبن الرزق مع بيع الشاي  حول استاد المريخ.. تأكدت من حدوث الواقعة خاصة وان السائق هرب تاركاً  (الركشة) خاصته في المكان..
وذكر المسئول من منشأت المريخ انه طلب من السيدات هناك تنظيم العمل: ذكرت  لهن ألّا مانع لديّ من عملهن في الفناء الغربي أو الشرقي او سواه، لكن بعد  تقنين العمل في القريب العاجل وضرورة انهاء خدمتهن وعملهن في المغرب أي لا  يسمح لهن بالتواجد حول الاستاد ليلاً على الاطلاق.. 
وواصل شمس الدين: وضعنا خطة قيد الدراسة لهن بالتواجد داخل الاستاد في  أكشاك مخصصة لبيع الشاي والتناوب في العمل بها وتقنين عملهن أثاء المباريات  الخاصة بالمريخ أو سواه بالاستاد.. 
شمس الدين أكّد ان الجميع كان على علم بتبليغي الجهات المختصة والشرطة أن  العاملات ببيع الشاي حول الاستاد كنّ على علم بإبلاغ أمن المجتمع.. وذلك  لضبط مواعيد عدم العمل عقب اذان المغرب. ولخص القرار انه جاء نتاج للآتي: 
ظ،. الحفاظ علي مكتسبات النادي وذلك بمنع الممارسات اللّا أخلاقية، ووصلت  لحد الشروع في القتل وقد كانت هنالك حادثة سابقة نتج عنها وفاة احدي بائعات  الشا.. 
2. تبليغ وحدة مكافحة المخدرات، خاصة وان معلومات وردتنا بتواجد مروجين لبيع المخدرات والمكيفات بأنواعها.
واختتم شمس الدين الحديث: لن نكون سعداء اذا ما وقعت جريمة قتل، لا قدر  الله، في فناء الاستاد.. لذلك سنمنع تلك الظاهر السالبة بكل ما أوتينا من  سلطة.. فهي ظواهر لا تمت للأخلاق بصلة وتشبه أعراف الشعب السوداني العظيم  ولا مجتمع المريخ..
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*السماني والشغيل ضمن افضل عشرين لاعبا في افريقيا

اختار الاتحاد الافريقي كاف اللاعبين السماني الصاوي من المريخ والشغيل من الهلال الابيض ضمن افضل عشرين لاعبا في افريقيا سيتم اختيار احدهم الــــــــــــ(20) ليفوز بجائزة افضل لاعب في افريقيا

قائمة المرشحين للأفضل داخل إفريقيا

أشرف بنشرقي مهاجم الوداد المغربي

أحمد فتحي ظهير أيمن الأهلي المصري

الخليل بانجورا صانع ألعاب النجم الساحلي التونسي

علي معلول ظهير أيسر الأهلي المصري

البوركيني أريستيد بانسيه مهاجم المصري البورسعيدي

أيمن ماجد مدافع الفتح الرباطي المغربي

أيمن المثلوثي حارس النجم الساحلي التونسي

بن مالانجو مهاجم مازيمبي الكونغولي

دين فورمان مهاجم سوبر سبورت الجنوب إفريقي

دينيس أونيانجو حارس أوغندا وصن داونز الجنوب إفريقي

السماني سعد الدين لاعب المريخ السوداني

الزامبي فاكسون كابومبو لاعب زيسكو

فوزي الشاوشي حارس مولودية الجزائر

جيفري سيرنكوما لاعب كامبالا سيتي الأوغندي

جيرمي بروكي لاعب سوبرسبورت

جونيور أجايي لاعب الأهلي المصري

كريم عوضي لاعب الصفاقسي التونسي

محمد مفتاح لاعب اتحاد العاصمة الجزائري

محمد أوناجم صانع ألعاب الوداد المغربي

مؤيد اللافي صانع ألعاب أهلي طرابلس الليبي

نصر الدين أحمد لاعب الهلال أُبيض السوداني

أسامة دارفالو لاعب اتحاد العاصمة الجزائري

بيرسي تاو لاعب صن داونز الجنوب إفريقي

سابيلو ندزينيسا لاعب إمبابان سوالوز السوازيلاندي

صابر خليفة لاعب الإفريقي التونسي

صلاح الدين سعيدو لاعب سانت جورج الإثيوبي

سيلفان جبوهو لاعب مازيمبي

تادي إتيكياما لاعب أس فيتا الكونغولي

طه ياسين خنيسي مهاجم الترجي التونسي

طارق حامد لاعب وسط نادي الزمالك

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*"النتائج الكبيرة" هواية محمد موسى المفضلة



السودان- بدر الدين بخيت


فاز المريخ، الثلاثاء (6-0) على الوافد الجديد تريعة البجا، وذلك ضمن الأسبوع 29 من مسابقة الدوري السوداني الممتاز لكرة القدم.

وهذه أكبر نتيجة فوز يحققها فريق بالدور الثاني، ولم تكن النتيجة الكبيرة الأولى لمدرب المريخ الشاب والجديد محمد موسى، فقد تميز سجله بشكل لافت.

بدأت قصة المدرب محمد موسى مع النتائج الكبيرة، بأول فوز عريض على فريق قوي هذا الموسم، وهو الأهلي الخرطوم، حين فاز عليه (5-0) في مباراة مؤجلة من الدور الثاني.

ثم فاز على الرابطة كوستي برباعية نظيفة في الأسبوع 25، وقبلها بنتيجة (4-1) على الشرطة، حتى جاء الفوز الكبير والأخير بنصف دستة على الوافد الجديد البجا.

وكانت آخر 3 مباريات تمثل قمة السجل الجيد لموسى، الذي حقق الفوز على 3 فرق كبيرة وتحتل ترتيبا متقدما يؤهل للعب ببطولة الكونفيدرالية.

وفاز المريخ خارج ملعبه على كل العنيد الهلال كادقلي (2-0)، ثم مباشرة على الشرس الهلال الأبيض (2-1)، وأكملها بفوز باهر على فريق كبير هو الثالث بالسودان خلال آخر 6 سنوات، وهو الأهلي شندي بنتيجة (3-1).

أكد محمد موسى بهذا السجل أنه مدرب رغم صغر سنه يملك خبرة اللاعب الدولي السابق، الذي نجح بسرعة في الاستفادة من كل تفاصيل المباريات التي خاضها كلاعب بالمريخ والمنتخبات السودانية المختلفة، وأضفى عليها ما نهله من في مجال التدريب الذي دخله رسميا قبل موسمين فقط.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الشرطة يوقف زحف الأمل في الدوري السوداني

السودان - بدر الدين بخيت

أوقف الشرطة، الأربعاء، زحف الأمل وأعاده لمربع الخسائر ببطولة الدوري السوداني، بالتغلب عليه 2-1 في مباراة جرت بمدينة القضارف شرق السودان، في ختام مباريات الأسبوع 28 من المسابقة.

ورفع الشرطة بهذا الفوز رصيده إلى 40 نقطة، بينما أوقفت الخسارة سلسلة النتائج الجيدة للأمل في 5 مباريات متتالية، وتجمد رصيده عند 30 نقطة.

أحرز للشرطة كل من الإيفواري كوفي كونامي ومحمد الجيلي، بينما سجل للأمل جناحه الأيسر موسى قديم.

وفي مباراة أخرى مقدمة عن الأسبوع 29، تعادل المريخ كوستي مع مضيفه الهلال كادقلي سلبيا، ليرفع الأول رصيده إلى 26 نقطة والثاني إلى نفس الرصيد.

وضمن الأسبوع 29 يخوض متذيل الترتيب بـ20 نقطة الأهلي مدني، مباراة مصيرية أمام ضيفه حي الوادي نيالا "39 نقطة"، ولا تقبل المباراة غير الفوز للأهلي الذي واصل نزيف النقطة بشدة منذ انطلاق الدور الثاني.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مجلس البجا يطلب من مدربه تفسيرا للسقوط أمام المريخ

السودان- بدر الدين بخيت

قال مجلس إدارة تِرَيعة البِجا الوافد الجديد لبطولة الدوري السوداني الممتاز لكرة القدم، أنه قرر عقد اجتماع، الخميس، مع مدرب الفريق حسن ماتش، لمعرفة الأسباب التي أدت للخسارة الكبيرة أمام فريق المريخ بسداسية نظيفة، مساء الثلاثاء بالمسابقة.

وقال حسن الأحمر المدير الرياضي بفريق تريعة البجاعقد "مجلس إدارة نادي تريعة البجا الأربعاء، عقد اجتماعا مطولا وتناقش حول أسباب الخسارة الثقيلة من المريخ، وخرج بقرار الجلوس مع مدرب الفريق حسن ماتش للوقوف على الأسباب الحقيقية، إلى جانب معرفة كيفية استعداداته للجولات القادمة".

يذكر أن تريعة البجا سوف يخوض مباراتيه القادمتين بمسابقة الممتاز السوداني أمام قطبي مدينة كوستي الرابطة والمريخ، ويحتل الفريق حاليا الترتيب 12 برصيد 28 نقطة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين الاخبار الرياضية العالمية والعربية  :

* توتنهام يذل ريال مدريد بثلاثية ويتأهل لثمن نهائي الأبطال
* قطار مانشستر سيتي يواصل الانطلاق برباعية أمام نابولي
* إشبيلية يهزم سبارتاك موسكو ويحيي آماله في دوري الأبطال
* بورتو يهزم لايبزيج ويصعد لوصافة مجموعته الأوروبية
* بشكتاش يتعادل مع موناكو ويقترب بشدة من ثمن نهائي الأبطال
* شاختار يهزم فينورد ويقطع خطوة كبيرة نحو ثمن نهائي الأبطال
* الصحف الإسبانية تقسو على ريال مدريد بعد ثلاثية توتنهام
* جماهير نابولي تعتدي على مشجعي مانشستر سيتي
* سقوط كونتي وزيدان وتراجع الإسبان أبرز عناوين جولة دوري الأبطال
* ناتشو: ريال مدريد لم يكن سيئا أمام توتنهام
* تعادل مخيب لبوروسيا دورتموند مع أبويل
* توتنهام يوقف سلسلة مميزة لريال مدريد
* تصريحات تاريخية.. مورينيو يسخر من تصرف لاعبي الريال قبل المباريات
* بوكيتينو لا يعرف سبب فوز توتنهام على ريال مدريد
* كورتوا: سنرد أمام مانشستر يونايتد
* ركلات الترجيح تتوج وفاق سطيف بالسوبر الجزائري
* الهلال يسقط في فخ التعادل أمام الشباب بالدوري السعودي
* القادسية يهزم التعاون ويستعيد توازنه بالدوري السعودي

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*âœ” â–  مفكرة الْيَوْمَ :

â—„ الدوري السوداني - الأسبوع 28 :

* أهلي مدني (-- : --) حي الوادي الساعة : 19:00 .. القناة : الملاعب الرياضية

....................................

â—„ الدوري الأوروبي - المجموعات :

* سلافيا براغ - التشيك (-- : --) فياريال - أسبانيا الساعة : 20:00 .. القناة : beIN HD 3

* لوكوموتيف - روسيا (-- : --) شيريف - مولدوفا الساعة : 20:00 .. القناة : beIN HD

* كوبنهاجن - الدانمارك (-- : --) زلين - التشيك الساعة : 20:00 .. القناة : beIN HD

* آيك أثينا - اليونان (-- : --) ميلان - إيطاليا الساعة : 20:00 .. القناة : beIN HD 4

* رييكا - كرواتيا (-- : --) اوستريا فيينا - النمسا الساعة : 20:00 .. القناة : beIN HD

* رازجراد - بلغاريا (-- : --) سبورتينغ براغا - البرتغال الساعة : 20:00 .. القناة : beIN HD 7

* باشاك شهير - تركيا (-- : --) هوفنهايم - ألمانيا الساعة : 20:00 .. القناة : beIN HD 5

* ليون - فرنسا (-- : --) إيفرتون - إنجلترا الساعة : 20:00 .. القناة : beIN HD 2

* ابولون - قبرص (-- : --) أتلانتا - إيطاليا الساعة : 20:00 .. القناة : beIN HD 8

* بارتيزان بلجراد - صربيا (-- : --) سكينديربيو - ألبانيا الساعة : 20:00 .. القناة : beIN HD 12

* يونج بويز - سويسرا (-- : --) دينامو كييف - أوكرانيا  الساعة : 20:00 .. القناة : beIN HD 6

* فيتوريا - البرتغال (-- : --) مارسيليا - فرنسا الساعة : 22:05 .. القناة : beIN HD 6

* ريد بول - النمسا (-- : --) قونيا سبور - تركيا الساعة : 22:05 .. القناة : beIN HD 13

* روزنبورغ - النرويج (-- : --) زينيت سانت بطرسبرغ - روسيا الساعة : 22:05 .. القناة : beIN HD

* ريال سوسييداد - أسبانيا (-- : --) فاردار - مقدونيا الساعة : 22:05 .. القناة : beIN HD 3

* لاتسيو - إيطاليا (-- : --) نيس - فرنسا الساعة : 22:05 .. القناة : beIN HD 4

* فيتيسه - هولندا (-- : --) زولت وارجم - بلجيكا الساعة : 22:05 .. القناة : beIN HD

* أتلتيك بيلباو - أسبانيا (-- : --) اوسترسوند - السويد الساعة : 22:05 .. القناة : beIN HD 3

* هيرتا برلين - ألمانيا (-- : --) زوريا لوهانسك - أوكرانيا الساعة : 22:05 .. القناة : beIN HD 3

* فيكتوريا بلزن - التشيك (-- : --) لوغانو - سويسرا الساعة : 22:05 .. القناة : beIN HD 3

* آرسنال - إنجلترا (-- : --) سرفينا زفيزدا - صربيا الساعة : 22:05 .. القناة : beIN HD 3

* كولن - ألمانيا (-- : --) باتي - روسيا البيضاء الساعة : 22:05 .. القناة : beIN HD 2

....................................

â—„ الدوري المصري - الأسبوع 8:

* المقاولون العرب (-- : --) الداخلية  الساعة : 15:45.. القناة : النيل للرياضية

* الإسماعيلي (-- : --) انبي الساعة : 18:00.. القناة : النيل للرياضية

..................................................  ......................

âœ” â–  نتائج مباريات الامس  :

â—„ الدوري السوداني - الأسبوع 28 :

* مريخ كوستي (0 : 0) هلال كادوقلي
* الشرطة القضارف (2 : 1) الأمل عطبرة

....................................

â—„ دوري أبطال أوروبا - المجموعات :

* بشكتاش - تركيا (1 : 1) موناكو - فرنسا
* نابولي - إيطاليا (2 : 4) مانشستر سيتي - إنجلترا
* شاختار - أوكرانيا (3 : 1) فينورد - هولندا
* بوروسيا دورتموند - ألمانيا (1 : 1) أبويل - قبرص
* توتنهام - إنجلترا (3 : 1) ريال مدريد - أسبانيا
* بورتو - البرتغال (3 : 1) لايبزيج - ألمانيا
* إشبيلية - أسبانيا (2 : 1) سبارتاك موسكو - روسيا
* ليفربول - إنجلترا (3 : 0) ماريبور - سلوفينيا

....................................

â—„ الدوري السعودي للمحترفين - الأسبوع 9 :

* القادسية (1 : 0) التعاون
* الهلال (1 : 1) الشباب
* الفتح (1 : 2) الاتحاد

................. ..................................................  .....

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
العناوين الرياضية بالصحف السياسية :

* الهلال يعود للتحضيرات تأهباً لمواجهة هلال الابيض
* بخيت: جاهزون لمباراة الهلال الأبيض رغم الموعد المفاجئ
* النيجيري شيبولا يغيب أمام هلال التبلدي
* النضال النهود يودع جماهيره بمران ساخن
* الميرغني إلى الدمازين لمواجهة الدفاع عصر الجمعة القادم في ختام المرحلة الأخيرة
* مجلس المريخ يعين سوداكال رئيساً للجنة التسجيلات وزيكو مديراً تنفيذياً للنادي
* مريخ كوستي وهلال كادوقلي يتعادلان سلبياً
* الشرطة يهزم الأمل بثنائية في الدوري الممتاز
* رئيس قطاع البنى التحتية بالمريخ يوضّح أسباب منع (بائعات الشاي) مزاولة عملهن بالنادي
* مجلس إدارة الإتحاد لكرة القدم يعقد اجتماعه الأول ويصدر عدد من القرارات
* اتحاد كرري يزور الاتحاد كرة القدم ويهنئ شداد
* الاتحاد يحدد قفل الموسم الرياضي يوم الثلاثين من نوفمبر الجاري
* الاتحاد بحدد فترة التسجيلات الرئيسية من الأول من ديسمبر وحتى الحادي والثلاثين منه
* الاتحاد يشكل اللجنة المنظمة وفقا للنظام الأساسي برئاسة باني
* الاتحاد يستمع لتقرير تفصيلي من الرئيس السابق للجنة العليا للمنتخبات الوطنية
* تكوين لجنة التسجيلات للفترة الرئيسية برئاسة د. الجابري
* تكوين لجنة الحكام برئاسة عضو المجلس خير السيد عبد القادر
* الاتحاد يكلف رئاسة اللجنة المالية والتسويق والتلفزة الى المهندس نصر الدين حميدتي
* هاشم هارون يلتقي مبعوث الاتحاد الدولى للملاكمة جيروم
* مساعى وتهديدات بسحب الثقة عن الاولمبية 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الحاجة أسماء تمازح الغربال لازم تكرر أهدافك في شباك الهلال والغربال يبتسم 


  سجل ثنائي المريخ الشاب محمد عبد الرحمن (الغربال) ومحمد ادم  (بيبو)   زيارة العمه المريخابية الحاجة (أسماء) وهي والدة شمس الدين إبراهيم وزير  الشباب والرياضةالسابق بولاية النيل الابيض وحاليا بمجلس الشورى  بالمريخ   ومازحت حاجة أسماء (الغربال) بضرورة تكرار أهدافه في الهلال وإبتسامته كانت  حاضرة وعاهدها (الغربال) بأن يبذل قصارى جهده من أجل تحقيق ذلك وأن يجاهد  لإحراز الأهداف من أجل أسعاد جماهير المريخ التي ساندته وشجعته كثيرا وأن  يكون ختام الدوري من نصيب المريخ ويكون هديتهم لهذه الجماهير الغاشقة  والمحبة لناديها وأنهم كلاعبين تعاهدوا على إحترام الخصوم مع القتال وتحقيق  الإنتصارات في كل المباريات القادمة. 

 وشكر الثنائي الشاب الحاجة (أسماء) علي الإستضافة وأبدوا سعادتهم الكبيرة بهذه الزيارك وقالوا لها تعني الكثير في نفوسنا.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* العلاج من التش



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* الكاف يختار السماني (المريخ) والشغيل (هلال الأبيض) ضمن المرشحين لجائزة أفضل لاعب إفريقي داخل إفريقيا لعام 2017م  المرشحون للقب لاعب العام الإفريقي ولاعب العام الإفريقي داخل أفريقيا لعام 2017م
 خاص : الموقع الرسمي للإتحاد الإفريقي(كاف)
 متابعة : أحمد دراج
 تم الكشف عن المرشحين للقب لاعب العام الإفريقي ولاعب العام الإفريقي داخل إفريقيا 2017.
 تم تسمية ثلاثين (30) لاعباً في الفئتين الأبرز.
  الفائز سيحدد بتصويت مدربي / مديرو الاتحادات الفنيين من الاتحادات  الأعضاء في CAF، وأعضاء لجنة CAF الفنية والتطوير ومجموعة من خبراء  الإعلام.
 حفل الجوائز سيقام يوم الخميس 4 يناير 2018 في أكرا، غانا.
  عملاق الطاقة النيجيري Aiteo أصبح الراعي الرئيسي لنسخة هذا العام التي  ستشهد تكريم اللاعبين والمسئولين والحكام الذين تميزوا خلال العام المذكور  لجهودهم تجاه تطوير اللعبة في القارة.
 لاعب العام الإفريقي
 1. علي معلول (تونس - الأهلي)
 2. برتراند تراوري (بوركينا فاسو - ليون)
 3. سيدريك باكامبو (الكونغو الديمقراطية - فياريال)
 4. كريستيان أتسو (غانا - نيوكاسل)
 5. كريستيان باسوجوج (الكاميرون - هينان جياني)
 6. دينيس أونيانجو (أوغندا - ماميلودي صنداونز)
 7. إيريك بايي (كوت ديفوار - مانشستر يونايتد)
 8. عصام الحضري (مصر - التعاون)
 9. فابريس أوندوا (الكاميرون - إشبيليه)
 10. فاكسون كابومبو (زامبيا - زيسكو)
 11. جون ميشيل سيري (كوت ديفوار - نيس)
 12. جونيور كابانانجا (الكونغو الديمقراطية - أستانا)
 13. كريم الأحمدي (المغرب - فينوورد)
 14. كيتا بالدي (السنغال - موناكو)
 15. خالد بوطيب (المغرب - يني مالاتيا سبور)
 16. مبوانا ساماتا (تنزانيا - جينك)
 17. مايكل أولونجا (كينيا - جيرونا)
 18. محمد صلاح (مصر - ليفربول)
 19. موسى ماريجا (مالي - بورتو)
 20. نابي كيتا (غينيا - RB لايبزيج)
 21. بيرسي تاو (جنوب أفريقيا - ماميلودي صنداونز)
 22. بيير إيمريك أوباميانج (الجابون - بروسيا دورتموند)
 23. ساديو مانيه (السنغال - ليفربول)
 24. توماس بارتي (غانا - أتليتيكو مدريد)
 25. فيكتور موزيس (نيجيريا - تشيلسي)
 26. فنسون أبو بكر (الكاميرون - بورتو)
 27. ويليام تروست إيكونج (نيجيريا - بورصا سبور)
 28. ياسين براهيمي (الجزائر - بورتو)
 29. يوسف المساكني (تونس - الدحيل)
 30. إيف بيسوما (مالي - ليل)
 
 لاعب العام الإفريقي - داخل إفريقيا

 1. أشرف بنشرقي (المغرب - الوداد)
 2. أحمد فتحي (مصر - الأهلي)
 3. الخلي بانجورا (غينيا - النجم الساحلي)
 4. علي معلول (تونس - الأهلي)
 5. أريستيد بانسيه (بوركينا فاسو - المصري)
 6. أيمن مجيد (المغرب - الفتح الرباطي)
 7. أيمن المثلوثي (تونس - النجم الساحلي)
 8. بن مالانجو (الكونغو الديمقراطية - TP مازيمبي)
 9. دين فورمان (جنوب أفريقيا - سوبر سبورت يونايتد)
 10. دينيس أونيانجو (أوغندا - ماميلودي صنداونز)
 11. السماني سعد الدين الصاوي (السودان - المريخ)
 12. فاكسون كابومبو (زامبيا - زيسكو)
 13. فوزي شاوشي (الجزائر - مولودية الجزائر)
 14. جيفري سيرونكوما (أوغندا - KCCA)
 15. جيريمي بروكي (نيوزيلندا - سوبر سبورت)
 16. جونيور أجايي (نيجيريا - الأهلي)
 17. كريم العواضي (تونس - الصفاقسي)
 18. محمد مفتاح (الجزائر - اتحاد الجزائر)
 19. محمد أوناجم (المغرب - الوداد)
 20. مؤيد اللافي (ليبيا - أهلي طرابلس)
 21. نصر الدين أحمد (السودان - هلال الأبيض)
 22. أسامة درفالو (الجزائر - اتحاد الجزائر)
 23. بيرسي تاو (جنوب أفريقيا - ماميلودي صنداونز)
 24. سابيلو ندزينيسا (سوازيلاند - مبابان سوالوز)
 25. صابر خليفة (تونس - الإفريقي)
 26. صلاح الدين سعيد (إثيوبيا - سان جورج)
 27. سيلفان جبوهو (كوت ديفوار - TP مازيمبي)
 28. تادي إيتيكياما (الكونغو الديمقراطية - AS فيتا)
 29. طه ياسين الخنيسي (تونس - الترجي)
 30. طارق حامد (مصر - الزمالك)


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شباب المريخ يستهل مشواره ببري في المرحلة الاخيرة من دوري الشباب

تخوض فرقة المريخ الشابة عصر اليوم الخميس 2 نوفمبر اولى مبارياتها في المرحلة الاخيرة لدوري شباب ولاية الخرطوم في دور الثمانية بنظام النقاط ويقابل الشباب في إستهلال مبارياتهم شباب بري الخرطومي في الثالثة والنصف عصر على ملعب إستاد الخرطوم .


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* المريخ يغادر الى نيالا بالاحد

كفرووتر / الخرطوم /
تقرر ان تغادر بعثة المريخ الى مدينة نيالا بالاحد برئاسة امين مال الخزينة الصادق جابر وسيلحق بها الامين العام لنادي المريخ طارق سيد المعتصم وسيؤدي المريخ اول مبارياته امام الوادي نيالا يوم السادس من الشهر الجاري 


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*في مثل هذا ليوم من ثلاثة مواسم 
العقرب يرتدي شعار المريخ رسميا



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* الهلال يهزم الخرطوم فى افتتاح المرحلة الاخيرة للشباب

حقق فريق شباب الهلال فوزاً مهماً على الخرطوم الوطني بهدف دون مقابل، فى المباراة التى جمعتهما امس، فى افتتاح مباريات المرحلة الاخيرة من مسابقة دوري الشباب لاندية الممتاز والاولى بالاتحاد المحلي لكرة القدم بولاية الخرطوم، وسجل هدف شباب الهلال الوحيد عن طريق "محمد اسماعيل".

*

----------


## أبو النجوم

*مبروووووووووووووووووك يا عقرب لحقت روحك
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يستأنف تحضيراته.. ويؤدي تجربة تحضيرية غداً وهندسة يجهز مجموعة جديدة
الأحمر يقترب من درع الدوري أكثر

الخرطوم – حافظ محمد أحمد
يستأنف فريق الكرة بنادي المريخ تحضيراته لمباراتيه أمام حي الوادي والمريخ بمدينة نيالا الاثنين المقبل والجمعة توالياً، وكان الجهاز الفني قد منح اللاعبين راحة يوم أمس بأكمله تفادياً للإرهاق بعد مباريات تنافسية صعبة وماراثون شاق بمعدل مباراة كل (4) أيام، ولم يفوت الأحمر فرصة الصدارة وتمسك بها بعد فوزه على تريعة البجا أمس الأول بستة أهداف نظيفة، كأعلى فوز يحققه الفريق في مبارياته هذا الموسم.
وعقب المران اليوم سيؤدي الفريق تجربة تحضيرية لن يشارك فيها الأساسيون وسيخضع خلالها البدلاء للتجربة والتجهيز للمباريات المقبلة، وهو ما يعني أن من يشارك في التجربة غداً فلن يكون موجودا بصفة أساسية في مباراة حي الوادي عصر الاثنين المقبل، غير أنه سيكون لائقا للمشاركة بعد ذلك في مباراة المريخ وبقية المباريات، ويستهدف هندسة تجهيز كل اللاعبين للماراثون الشاق المنتظر بأداء ست مباريات في توقيت متقارب للغاية ولا يرغب المدرب في فقد جهود أي لاعب مؤثر، وأظهر محمد موسى حرصا كبيرا على تجهيز عدد من اللاعبين ودفع بعلي جعفر ومامادو وجمال سالم في المباراة الماضية كبدلاء، بعد أن ابتعد سالم وجعفر عن المشاركة فترة طويلة ولا يوجد حارس مرمى ولا مدافع جاهز، بخلاف الثنائي باسكال وصلاح نمر، بجانب منجد النيل الذي شارك أساسياً في كل المباريات الماضية.
الغربال يتقدم بثقة كبيرة لتحقيق إنجاز شخصي
باتت شهية مهاجم المريخ محمد عبد الرحمن مفتوحة على الآخر للتقدم في بورصة الهدافين، ووصل الغربال إلى الهدف الرابع عشر متصدرا للائحة المركز الأول، وكان النجم الشاب على مقربة من الانفراد باللقب في مباراة تريعة البجا أمس الأول، غير أنه أهدر فرصا سهلة وأهدافا مؤكدة لسوء الطالع، على الرغم من أنه أحرز ثلاثة أهداف. معدل الغربال التهديفي في المسابقة حتى الآن لم يحرزه في كل سنواته مع فريقه السابق الهلال، ووجد الغربال مساندة غير عادية من زملائه وفضل العقرب تمرير الكرة له في أكثر من مناسبة، على الرغم من أنه كان في وضع مناسب لإحراز الأهداف، كما وجد الغربال مساندة كبيرة أيضا من بقية زملائه، ما ساعده في التقدم في روليت الهدافين، النجم الشاب والمهاجم الخطير أعاد مهاجمي المريخ للواجهة مجددا، بعد أن تنازلوا عن اللقب في السنوات الأخيرة، بعد أن هيمنوا عليه كثيرا.

لاعبو المريخ يتحملون الضغوط بصبر وجلد
منح لاعبو المريخ مؤشراً لجماهيرهم بقدرتهم على تحمل الضغوط، بعد أن تجاوز الفريق مطبات صعبة في الفترة الماضية وحقق انتصارات متتالية على أندية صعبة المراس، وعاد الفريق بفوزين من كادوقلي والأبيض، وهو ما يمنح الجماهير أريحية كبيرة في إمكانية المواصلة على النهج ذاته والعودة من نيالا بنقاط حي الوادي والمريخ، الظهور المدوي للفرقة الحمراء مؤخرا ضاعف الثقة في قلوب الجماهير وعزز ثقة اللاعبين أكثر، لتغادر بعثة الفريق إلى مدينة نيالا بروح معنوية عالية ورغبة أكيدة وإصرار شديد على مواصلة الانتصارات حتى يقترب الفريق من الدرع أكثر، وتبدو الأجواء في القلعة الحمراء مهيأة تماما لمواصلة رحلة التألق والانتصارات، قياساً بجودة اللاعبين ووجود ذخيرة جيدة من البدلاء.

خيارات أخرى قادمة في تشكيلة هندسة
اقترب خالد النعسان من العودة مجددا، وأصبح اللاعب قريبا للغاية من الدخول في قائمة المريخ للمباريات المقبلة، بعد أن أكمل تـأهيله وبات لائقا للمشاركة، وفضل الجهاز الفني تجهيز اللاعب بالكامل حتى يدفع به تدريجيا في المباريات المقبلة التي تحتاج لزاد بشري كبير في ظل ضغط كبير يواجهه الفريق في مبارياته بفاصل زمني قصير للغاية، وبعد ماراثون شاق من المباريات ستغادر بعثة الفريق إلى مدينة نيالا الأحد لتواجه حي الوادي عصر الاثنين على ملعب سيء، وسينتظر هناك حتى موعد مباراته الثانية أمام المريخ بفاصل زمني لا يتعدى الأربعة أيام، ليعود الفريق في ملعبه مجددا ويواجه قطبي عطبرة الأهلي والأمل في مباراتين شرستين، ضغط المباريات الواضح في الفترة الماضية يتطلب وجود مجموعة كبيرة من اللاعبين، وهو ما سيكون متاحا أمام هندسة بعد عودة النعسان، واقتراب محمد الرشيد وظهور الكبار على مقاعد البدلاء، هندسة يرتكز على دكة بدلاء متميزة للغاية قللت كثيرا من مخاطر الإيقافات التي تعرض لها بعض نجوم الفريق، غير أن جودة البدلاء وتميزهم منح المدرب أريحية كبيرة في اختيار بدلاء في مستوى الأساسيين.

هجوم المريخ يقترب من تعديل الأرقام في الدوري
لم يظهر بكري المدينة اهتماما كبيرا بإحراز الأهداف في المباريات الأخيرة واكتفى بدور الصناعة، وكان اللاعب في وضع مناسب لإحراز الأهداف غير أنه فضل التمرير لزملائه في مشهد بدا أكثر وضوحا للمتابعين، وقدم اللاعب مستويات مبهرة في عدد من المباريات، غير أنه تأثر بالإرهاق جراء المشاركات المستمرة بلا توقف، وفضل محمد موسى منحه راحة قصيرة وسحبه في بداية شوط اللعب الثاني في مباراة تريعة البجا، وتنتظر جماهير المريخ من اللاعب الكثير سيما في المباريات الصعبة المتبقية، خط هجوم المريخ اقترب كثيرا من تعديل الأرقام في المسابقة وبعد أن احتفظ خط الدفاع بأفضليته وأصبح الفارق شاسعاً بين خط دفاع المريخ الذي استقبلت شباكه (13) هدفا فقط، تقدم خط هجوم المريخ للمركز الثاني وبات قريبا من الوصول لخط هجوم الهلال ولا يفصلهما سوى خمسة أهداف فقط، وحال وصل هجوم المريخ للمركز الأول فسيكون الفريق قد تسيد المنافسة تماماً وحقق أفضل الأرقام فيها.

اللعب النظيف حاضر مع نجوم المريخ
لم يشهر الحكام البطاقة الصفراء لنجوم المريخ منذ فترة طويلة، وكانت البطاقة الحمراء التي تعرض لها أمير كمال آخر موعد لبطاقات الحكام الملونة في مباريات الفرقة الحمراء وللمباراة الثالثة توالياً تفادى نجوم الأحمر بطاقات الحكام الملونة، وما يزال الغربال وأحمد آدم مواصلين على الرغم من أن خطر الإيقاف تهددهما منذ فترة طويلة، وبخلاف الثنائي لا يتهدد خطر الإيقاف أياً من نجوم الفريق، وانصرف اللاعبون للكرة وتفادوا حتى الاعتراض على قرارات الحكام حتى وإن كانت جائرة، فيما لم يركز باسكال وصلاح نمر وبقية المدافعين على الكرة في تدخلاتهم العنيفة، ليجد الحكام أريحية كبيرة في إدارة المباريات من قبل نجوم الفريق، بينما تبدو البطاقات الملونة حاضرة للمنافسين جراء العنف الشديد الذي يمارسونه لإيقاف التش ورفاقه.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رسميا المريخ يخاطب الخرطوم الوطني ويطلب مدافعه

خاطب نادي المريخ رسميا نادي الخرطوم الوطني طالبا خدمات المدافع حمزة داوؤد خلال فترة التسجيلات الرئيسية المرتقبة.
وافادت المعلومات بان اللاعب التقى احد قيادات مجلس المريخ وابدى رغبة حقيقية في ارتداء الشعار الاحمر .
الجدير بالذكر ان عقد اللاعب مع ناديه ينتهي في فترة التسجيلات التكميلية القادمة .
وهو الامر الذي يعزز من حظوز اطلاق سراحه خلال الوقت الحالي باعتبار ان ناديه سيكون هو المستفيد الاول 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رغم تدخل الهلال والتبلدي والشرطة في صفقة مؤيد عابدين ادارة الامل توافق للمريخ

تدخلت اندية الهلال العاصمي وهلال التبلدي والشرطة القضارف بكل قوة في صفقة لاعب الامل مؤيد عابدين.
وحسب المعلومات التي توفرت فان المريخ وعلى الرغم من انه الطرف الاول في الصفقة واول من خاطبه نادي الامل عطبرة الا ان اندية الهلال بقيادة الكارينال الى جانب نادي هلال الابيض بالاضافة الى الشرطة القضارف تدخلت وقدمت عروضا لاجل كسب خدمات الظهير الايمن .
وتم اليوم الخميس الرد من ادارة الفهود على طلب المريخ بخصوص اللاعب بالموافقة المبدئية 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*‏لجنة تسجيلات المريخ تبدأ أعمالها 

بدأت لجنه التسجيلات المريخية و التى يرأسها فنياً الكابتن خالد احمد المصطفى عضو محلس الادارة بدات اعمالها فى رصد الخانات التى تحتاجها الفرقة الحمراء الموسم المقبل بالتشاور مع المدير الفني كابتن محمد موسى و سيتم تحديد الاسماء التى يرغب الزعيم فى اضافتها خلال فترة التسجيلات الرئيسية التى ستنطلق فى الاول من ديسمبر المقبل بإذن الله، و ستكون اللجنة فى حالة انعقاد دائم حتى تنتهي اعمالها.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* المريخ يفتح ملف الوادي نيالا صباح اليوم

كفرووتر / الخرطوم /
فتح المريخ ملف الوادي نيالا صباح اليوم بتدريب قوي وجاد بمشاركة جميع اللاعبين عدا المصابين تحت قيادة التقني الوطني محمد موسى والذي قام بتصحيح اخطاء مباراة التريعة بجانب تطبيق الطريقة التي سيخوض بها المريخ مباراته الاولي امام الوادي نيالا السادس من الشهر الجاري وسيتواصل اعداد المريخ بصورة يومية صباحا حتى سفر الفريق الى نيالا 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اسامة عطا المنان يقدم نفسه مرشحا لانتخابات الخرطوم

كفرووتر / الخرطوم /
كشفت متابعات كفرووتر الدقيقة ان الاستاذ اسامة عطا المنان ينوي ترشيح نفسه في منصب الرئيس في الانتخابات التي تجري في مقعد الرئيس للاتحاد المحلي لكرة القدم لخلافة همت المستقيل ويجدر ذكره ان اسامة كان قد سحب نفسه من الجولة الثانية لانتخابات الاتحاد العام لمنصب مسئول الشئون المالية في مواجهة حميدتي

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*على رأسها شكوتي سادومبا وباسكال ..اللجنة المنظمة تجتمع الآن لاتخاذ اخطر القرارات

كفرووتر / الخرطوم /
تعقد اللجنة المنظمة حاليا اجتماعا عاصفا برئاسة الفاتح باني وذلك لحسم الشكاوي المقدمة ضد نجم المريخ باسكال والطاهر الحاج لاعب الهلال بجانب حسم نهاية الموسم وضغط البرمجة قبل 30 نوفمبر الجاري فضلا عن تحديد موقع نهائي كاس السودان بجانب امكانية لعب نصف النهائي من عدمه نظرا لضيق الوقت 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
ميدو المصاب.. سبب العذاب.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يواجه الزومة ودياً غداً

استأنف المريخ تحضيراته صباح اليوم على ملعبه بام درمان استعداداً لمواجهة حي الوادي ومريخ نيالا في الجولتين 31 و32 لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز وأدى الفريق مراناً ساخناً شارك فيه كل اللاعبين ماعدا الايفواري باسكال واوا واشتمل المران على تدريبات متنوعة واُختتم بتقسيمة من وسط الملعب شهدت تألقاً لافتاً لعدد من اللاعبين، وسيؤدي المريخ تجربة ودية أمام الزومة الخرطومي مساء غدٍ الجمعة على ملعبه بام درمان فيما ستغادر البعثة الحمراء إلى نيالا صباح الأحد استعداداً لمواجهة حي الوادي عصر الاثنين ضمن الجولة 31 لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز
*

----------

